# Do you get cramps with Clenbuterol?



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Once supplemented with enough Taurine, Potassium and Magnesium whilst staying hydrated do people still get muscle cramps by using Clenbuterol?

How much of each do you supplement with to prevent cramping?

What specific supplements do you use? (please provide a link to the product)

Would this be adequate?

Taurine: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-taurine-500g

Magnesium: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-zma-120-tabs

Potassium: ????


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Never had a single problem with cramping, even at 160mg a day.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I cramp up bad on 80mcg per day. I take 9g of taurine split into 3 doses throughout the day and that prevents them.

I forgot to take taurine recently whilst on clen, and on a routine inspection of my abs in the gym mirror i cramped up down my obliques and fell over... Not fun. Jaw cramps are the worst though lol.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bensif said:


> I cramp up bad on 80mcg per day. I take 9g of taurine split into 3 doses throughout the day and that prevents them.
> 
> I forgot to take taurine recently whilst on clen, and on a routine inspection of my abs in the gym mirror i cramped up down my obliques and fell over... Not fun. Jaw cramps are the worst though lol.


Do you just take Taurine then? Hows your Potassium and Magnesium intake in your diet? I'm asking because i'd rather not supplement things which are not necessary.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I used around 20g a day of taurine and ate a large banana with each meal(my only carbs) cramp was not really an issue after the first week though


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I used around 20g a day of taurine and ate a large banana with each meal(my only carbs) cramp was not really an issue after the first week though


Have you tried without the banana's? I'm curious to see if cramping would still be a issue.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

yes. hate the frigging toe cramps. and when you yawn you get jaw cramp!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Fat said:


> Have you tried without the banana's? I'm curious to see if cramping would still be a issue.


No I haven't. Only ran the clen once. Was great though. After this new year bulk I'll be running it for 20 weeks with my recomp.

And herc, cheek cramps from laughing or finger cramps from typing killed me regularly!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I have severe cramps in my feet on clen at anything above 100 mcg per day. Awful pain in my toes!!! Also used to get woken at night with calves cramping up etc ! Very Painful i cant say that i love clen as it also seems to make me more hugry and it's supposed to be used to cut !!!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RowRow said:


> No I haven't. Only ran the clen once. Was great though. After this new year bulk I'll be running it for 20 weeks with my recomp.
> 
> And herc, cheek cramps from laughing or finger cramps from typing killed me regularly!!


lol. brilliant. can just picture it now. sitting down at your desk. someone telling you a joke.. you start laughing then boom! lock jaw haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

When I used it I used Taurine & essential salts.

Cramping wasn't apparent for me.

Having said that I'm no cardio junkie either.

Very much a fast paced long walker rather than an all out breatless fecker lol

Prob why I'm not too lean


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i had trouble cramps even from 60mcg pharma clen, mostly in my quads. Would woke up screaming in pain as a leg muscle cramped up from running in my sleep.

increased water intake and started taking taurine but it wasnt till i quit the clen the cramps stopped.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i had trouble cramps even from 60mcg pharma clen, mostly in my quads. Would woke up screaming in pain as a leg muscle cramped up from running in my sleep.
> 
> increased water intake and started taking taurine but it wasnt till i quit the clen the cramps stopped.


me too... cramps so bad, that i keel over, cant walk (quads/groin) and its all i can do to keep from screaming...

that was on 200mcg/day.. (yes I was taking 3g taurine, 6xday... and K, and Mg).

on 160mcg, I cramp daily, but mildly...

My wife has no issue on 200mch.. and is actually only mildly cramping on 240mcg... so its very indiviidual, and not related to bodysize..

if in severe cramps, i keep valium handy.. only thing that lets it go.. and coconut water...

its benefits are definitely dose related though:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16962470

720mcg for improvements in skeleltal muscle and leanness!!!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> i had trouble cramps even from 60mcg pharma clen, mostly in my quads. Would woke up screaming in pain as a leg muscle cramped up from running in my sleep.
> 
> increased water intake and started taking taurine but it wasnt till i quit the clen the cramps stopped.


Thankfully the gym was empty 

I dont supplement anything apart from taurine. Have never needed magnesium or potassium so i must get plenty from whole foods.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

anymore opinions?


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys I need some help PLEASE.

I finally found some Alpha Pharma Astralean.

Had 40mcg yesterday for the first time, everything was fine.

Upped the dose to 80mcg today at 7am, everything was fine until 11:30am when I got the craziest cramp in my quad.

Started shaking and sweating, had a 250ml Red Bull which has 1g taurine.

I was planning to do 2day on - 2days off cycle.

I've got football today at 8pm and I really want avoid this while playing.

Would really appreciate some tips please, I will report back with my findings. I have mild shakes at the moment.

stats: 30 year old male, 99kg, 5'11

p.s: if you want to help, please write something productive, cos I've already had a lecture from the Mrs :crying:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> Guys I need some help PLEASE.
> 
> I finally found some Alpha Pharma Astralean.
> 
> ...


Nothing will stop the shakes! Up the taurine to stop the cramps


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Nothing will stop the shakes! Up the taurine to stop the cramps


Thanks for the reply mate, but its a sunday cant get taurine from anywhere.....only more Red Bull

But not really worried about the shakes its the cramps that's I'm really worried about.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I never got any cramps up to 320mcg but around this stage I got pretty bad shakes. I got pretty bad quad and foot cramps on 400mcg a day. I never took any supplements for it though, the sides just kind of levelled off


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Some guys are lucky I guess

I've managed to source some taurine, by Solgar 500mg.

The wife is on her way as we speak, to get some bananas and taurine.... how much taurine do I take? keeping in mind I've already had a red bull.

Desperate to play football tonight as that's my cardio for the day.

I'm really thankful for your input guys. :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, but its a sunday cant get taurine from anywhere.....only more Red Bull
> 
> But not really worried about the shakes its the cramps that's I'm really worried about.


Buy it from bulk powders should get here Ina day or two


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I found potassium helped more for cramps than taurine. I ran out of taurine and never replaced it, then ran out of potassium and the cramps started again, so stocked up on potassium and no cramps.

Keep hydrated throughout, and the bananas should help. Stretch properly too, calf cramps were always worse when I hadnt stretched properly.

Not sure about how much taurine to take, I used to have 4000mg a day.


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

If you're in desperate need of potassium or taurine on a Sunday then Holland and Barret would be your best bet, if you can wait order online from a popular supplement supplier as it should be a lot cheaper. Got to love those clen glute cramps ARRGGHHH !!!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I use to get clen cramps until I started taking Diarolyte. I took one after a workout and one later in the day on training days if needed. Sorted me right out. It replaces my essential salts and electrolytes.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've used d-hacks in the past was up to 240mcg/day and was fine with taurine 10g split am/pm, if I didn't use it I soon knew about it, constant cramps in feet mostly.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

No cramps I just look like I've got Parkinson's disease


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

I can deal with the shakes.... well sort of just looks like I'm on drugs. (key word being looks not feels, as I've never done drugs:smartass

But the cramps are really bad, well I should say cramp as I've only had one so far, but I'm moving very slowly coz I feel its gonna jump on me. lol

These use to happen to me after football many years ago when my diet was crap and didn't drink enough water.

I'm having 2 bananas and 1 X 500mg taurine with my chicken stake.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I get really bad hamstring cramps using clen ,but with taurine seems to sort it out


----------



## Strength.inc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dux said:


> Never had a single problem with cramping, even at 160mg a day.


I know you mean 160mcg but I'd like to see someone take 160mg a day.

Dead with in the first hour!

I get cramps on it, jaw cramp when yawning or taking large mouthfuls (Give me your best shot)

are damn annoying.

I just use it 1 day on and 1 day off now and cramps don't occur.


----------

